# Tractor Restoration Update #7



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Lots of time lost when we lost the electrical ground. Turned out to be the fact that I had separated the frame from the tractor to begin the sheet metal installation and, as a result, there was not the needed connectivity. In the process of chasing the gremlin, Joe touched a couple of hot wires to the frame and the alternator became junk. Off to the store.

Got it running and charging and tested the cooling system for leaks. None.

So, the sheet metal installation began with the nose piece, which is fit around the radiator. To accomplish this feat, the frame must be separated from the tractor and slid forward some 12-16 inches and the nose piece slid into position. Then the fenders are put into position between the frame and brackets, as it is slid backwards and all bolted, . Sounds simpler than it is.

Once the assembly is complete, all bolts and nuts, etc. are hand-painted - even though the factory would never have done it that way.

In any case, tomorrow we'll get the hood and headlights installed and hopefully much more.

Hydraulics, snow plow and decals are yet to be completed with 4 days 'till the show.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking great, always look forward for the updates.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, Rick. Lots of juggling around to get those fenders in place. The first photo shows a bracket that had to be moved a bit and will be reinstalled after everything is securely bolted in place.

Making it to the show will be its own reward.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

She keeps look'in better and better each day Glen. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looking good glen


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Your gonna be a busier guy than normal for he next few days I bet. It sure is looking good.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, a bit more on the agenda for the next few days. Everything must be perfect under the hood, because it's so difficult to get to anything once it's all assembled. Sure don't want to separate the frame from the tractor again! Can't count the times I've had to take things apart that I thought I was finished with.

Some heavy stuff like wheel weights and the entire plow setup must be muscled around and hoping we can make good progress today.

Gonna give the Binder a tune up today. Already put new tires on the trailer the other day.

Hopefully a more complete photo today.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks good Glen. Have to send us a movie of it be driven.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the update, like Larrry said, a video of the running tractor from the show would be very cool to see. Great work Glen!


----------

